# high hcg levels at 13 weeks



## Foxy37

Hi ladies i had my 12 week nural blood test and scan and i got the dreaded call a week later. My hcg was the only thing that came back as high and i think it may mean its higher risk for down im not sure ?? 
Im 1 in 137 and i know us ladies over 35 are at higher risk any how . Ive decided not to have the amnio and take the chance .
Have any of you girls had the same ? xx


----------



## Barbi

Foxy37 said:


> Hi ladies i had my 12 week nural blood test and scan and i got the dreaded call a week later. My hcg was the only thing that came back as high and i think it may mean its higher risk for down im not sure ??
> Im 1 in 137 and i know us ladies over 35 are at higher risk any how . Ive decided not to have the amnio and take the chance .
> Have any of you girls had the same ? xx

Hi Foxy,

1 in 137 is not really that high. I am 37 and with my bloods I came back as having 1 in 26 chance for DS. My partner and I have decided not to do invasive testing, amnio or otherwise. We feel that if our little girl turns out to have DS so be it, we will love her regardless. The numbers are just a possible indication, not an exact science, and my hospital for example is very much into doing all the tests possible to ensure that first of all we are fully informed, but more so that they cover their butts for any future possible lawsuit. If you don't want to do amnio it is your choice and don't let them try and say to you it is highly recommended. That said, it is still your choice and you will do the right thing for you.

In my case, I also had a soft marker come back at what was meant to be my morphology scan. The scan was done on 15 April at which time I was only 17 weeks and two days gestation. The Registrar at my hospital told me that was too early to do the scan for all anomalies and so they are redoing it again next week when I will be 22 weeks and four days pregnant. The first scan came back with an echo focus in her heart, a soft marker supposedly for DS. These type of foci are very common in babies but usually work themselves out. I am hoping that I will get good news next week that the focus in her heart is gone or reduced in size at least. In any event, as I said I won't do an amnio as I will have her regardless whether she does have DS or not so there is no need to do the test for me.

Take care and good luck with your pregnancy.


----------



## Foxy37

Thank you so much for the reply . We feel the same as you regarding we would continue he pregnancy . I agre my results are not to high . I hope all works out for you please keep me posted as to how next week goes xx


----------

